# Lump on side of Azureus



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey I'll post a pic late when my computer at home is fixed. Anyway My smallest male Azureus gets this lump on the side of his belly around feeding time. Usually it goes away later in the day (possibly after he takes a dump). Is this normal? Is it related to digestion? He seems active and healthy enough and has had it for quite some time now. Please tell me this is OK.


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

nothing?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Insufficient information. 
For a real answer you probably need to feed the frog some dye and then x-ray it. 


Ed


----------



## FrogOnMyToe (Jun 23, 2006)

Mine do that too, I think it's just from eating because that's the only time they get it.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I've seen something similar in just about all of my frogs at one point or another, I believe that it's just the g.i. tract passing food and waste through.


----------



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)

do you see it curning? they will have stomach churning that is normal. its like a slow rolling on the side of the stomach.


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

Yeah actually sometimes I can see it move. I figured as much but haven't really heard it mentioned as a "normal" occurance here on the board. Just thought I better use this great resource to make sure! Thanks guys!


----------

